# Tricare



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

For those who have TRICARE. I have broke the code. I was hospitalized in October for 10 days. I was not in The Medical City which is an approved Provider. I was in Clinica Antipolo which is a Certified Provider. I took 3 months for emails and calls, but now I got it (until its changed of course). They paid 75% of the bill. So it does work, paying for MEDICARE B is paying off after all. Been going to The Medical City for some other things. As a matter of fact my wife is going to have eye surgery later this year eliminating her glasses.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Amazing that Tricare is accepted here I do have Tricare Overseas with my wife and two older kids added to that program. Maybe I have health care after all?


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

mcalleyboy FYI if your old or handicapped like I am and eligible for MEDICARE you must have MEDICARE PART B which does cost like insurance. that give you coverage here and if you head back to the US you have MEDICARE that covers you there


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Medicare*



c_acton98 said:


> mcalleyboy FYI if your old or handicapped like I am and eligible for MEDICARE you must have MEDICARE PART B which does cost like insurance. that give you coverage here and if you head back to the US you have MEDICARE that covers you there


I'm 52, (retired Navy, 20 years) so ... not familiar with medicare yet. Not handicapped thank God been real lucky so far but thanks for the information. I've used Tricare before stateside and had to pay the deductible first out of all the costs, so deductible is $300 plus, one time I got strep throat, dang if I didnt' pretty much foot the doctor visit and bill my medications were $7 but ugh, then the next year had to do that all over again, even the doctors when they found out I have Tricare had a depressed look....ha ha.

I have zero percent VA disability (hearing loss) so it allowed me to use the VA clinic stateside so I went that route, was better than Tricare. I worked at a call center and their plan was the same as Tricare, real depressing for sure.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

FYI I have my medical records from the military. I went to VA here and got reevaluated. I was 100% with SC Special Conditions anyway I went through my records and showed them some physical shortfalls I had planters wart on my foot Arthritis in both shoulders and knees they did an exam gave me 20% remember ever point counts.


----------

